# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  R.T.C. Trujillo, Arequipa, Huancayo

## jua_silupu

Se necesita :
01 Ingeniero (a) Agrónomo para representante Técnico Comercial en Trujillo
01 Ingeniero (a) Agrónomo para representante Técnico Comercial en Arequipa
01 Ingeniero (a) Agrónomo para representante Técnico Comercial en Huancayo, Tarma, La Merced 
Requisitos:
Cartera de Clientes (indispensable)
Experiencia en la venta de fertilizantes líquidos y foliares orgánicos de 3 años
Conocimientos técnicos de fertilización y acción de los nutrientes en la planta
Proactivo, Honesto, facilidad de palabra y trabajo bajo objetivos.
Licencia de conducir A-1 
Se ofrece:
Sueldo S/ 3,500 + comisiones
Viáticos, Movilidad, comunicaciones.
Ingreso a planilla desde el primer día
Capacitaciones, premios por cumplimiento de metas, viajes, uniforme, etcTemas similares: Artículo: Huancayo: Lluvias dañan cultivos y se pierden S/. 2 millones Artículo: Cultivan cerca de 1,000 plantones en jornada ecológica en Huancayo Artículo: Día Nacional de los Granos Andinos celebrarán hoy por primera vez en Huancayo Artículo: Presentarán hoy actividades por el Día Nacional de la Papa en Huancayo Artículo: Mincetur inaugura oficina de certificación de origen en Huancayo

----------

Kyckham

----------

